# Nice $45 tip from a rider



## Deedee24 (Sep 2, 2017)

Last night I did a pick up for $10 and once dropped off, customers wanted to book me again to go back to the party they were at, so I went offline and waited and then they came back into car and booked me to take them back, which was $8.75. When they got out of the car, one of them handed me $40 in cash and put the other $5 on the app. Nice $45 tip for a $18.75 ride....thank you rider☺


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Considerate pax are the best!


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus!


----------



## Kish002 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice, I gave a ride to a very pleasant passenger, 30 minute drive and she handed me a $100 tip! It was awesome!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kish002 said:


> Nice, I gave a ride to a very pleasant passenger, 30 minute drive and she handed me a $100 tip! It was awesome!


Don't you just LOVE that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Kish002 said:


> Nice, I gave a ride to a very pleasant passenger, 30 minute drive and she handed me a $100 tip! It was awesome!


Nice, gave a Dbag a very short ride, got a Brah and zero Tip


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Deedee24 said:


> Last night I did a pick up for $10 and once dropped off, customers wanted to book me again to go back to the party they were at, so I went offline and waited and then they came back into car and booked me to take them back, which was $8.75. When they got out of the car, one of them handed me $40 in cash and put the other $5 on the app. Nice $45 tip for a $18.75 ride....thank you rider☺


Yeah, yeah for you!! Hats off to appreciative rider/passenger!!



Kish002 said:


> Nice, I gave a ride to a very pleasant passenger, 30 minute drive and she handed me a $100 tip! It was awesome!


Woohoo!! Yeah for you, awesome job! Hats off to your passenger/rider for showing gratitude!!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Deedee24 said:


> Last night I did a pick up for $10 and once dropped off, customers wanted to book me again to go back to the party they were at, so I went offline and waited and then they came back into car and booked me to take them back, which was $8.75. When they got out of the car, one of them handed me $40 in cash and put the other $5 on the app. Nice $45 tip for a $18.75 ride....thank you rider☺


Lucky. I did that with a couple I picked up from the airport. Wanted to drop off their bags and go downtown. Set myself offline and waited... 20 min. They came out and he was like "It would have been okay if you took another rider..." (When I say I'm going to do something I do it... so when they asked me to wait and I agreed, I wasn't gonna just take someone else.)

No tip and he was a dick the second ride.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Lucky. I did that with a couple I picked up from the airport. Wanted to drop off their bags and go downtown. Set myself offline and waited... 20 min. They came out and he was like "It would have been okay if you took another rider..." (When I say I'm going to do something I do it... so when they asked me to wait and I agreed, I wasn't gonna just take someone else.)
> 
> No tip and he was a &%[email protected]!* the second ride.


Never Wait! our business is volume


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

TROLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> Never Wait! our business is volume


I thought I'd be nice and it was my last ride of the evening.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I thought I'd be nice and it was my last ride of the evening.


but 20 miuntes! and he was a dbag. I hope you 1 star his butt.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> but 20 miuntes! and he was a dbag. I hope you 1 star his butt.


I did. And 20 min was my limit. I was about to drive off when they came out...


----------

